# Video Using 3 Jetter heads on Roots



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a jetting job I did,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3brY7a2PunE&feature=youtu.be

warning it is kinda long because it is start to finish. Jetter specs 4000-4500 psi (depending on nozzle) at 25 GPM. The Jetter nozzles are the 1/2" Warthog with front jet, The 1/2" Jetters Edge Root Ranger and a ENZ 1/2" Chain Flail Nozzle . This line is one of the most stubborn I have done, I have been jetting this every 2 years for 8 years now, the problem is the roots are tougher than most roots I think they are from the massive ivy all over the yard. The pipe joints are separated and shield some angles at the roots. I like to get 100% of the roots on jobs but on this one i have settled for 75% most of the time. But this time I used all 3 of the nozzles just to show what they will and won't do. The warthog would take forever to complete this to 100% but if 75% was the goal it would be fine. The Chain flail rips a nice hole but gets stuck in pipe separations then digs into the clay pipe. So the real winner was the 1/2" Root Ranger but it needs more work from the operator to get the whole pipe.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At 54 minutes through about 57 minutes, you're really giving that root mass hell. Seems like some stubborn roots.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

time for a liner or replacement .. see all the worn away conncreete at the bottom of that pipe .... sell it man sell it  ..


----------

